# Shop router bit holder



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Last weekend I made this bit holder out of a small sheet of plastic (I think UHMW) I had kicking around. Saves a ton of space over the bulky container they came in originally, and they're nice and accessible now!


Home made router bit holder by bobbotron1, on Flickr


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome to the RWS forum


----------

